# GEMA wieder down Anonymous startet "Operation: Gema"



## PCuner (20. Juni 2011)

Das Internet-Kollektiv Anonymous hat der Gesellschaft für musikalische Aufführungs- und mechanische Vervielfältigungsrechte (GEMA) den Krieg erklärt. Die Aktivisten beurteilen die hohen Forderungen der Gesellschaft an YouTube bezüglich der Verlagsrechte für Musikvideos als Einschränkung der Netzneutralität. Die Aktion zeigt schon Wirkung: Gema.de ist aktuell nicht erreichbar.

Google hat sich mit der Gesellschaft für musikalische Aufführungs- und mechanische Vervielfältigungsrechte (GEMA) immer noch nicht auf einen Vertrag einigen können, der es deutschen Nutzern ermöglicht Musikvideos zahlreicher Labels auf der Videoplattform YouTube anzusehen. Das Resultat dieses Umstandes dürfte zahlreichen Nutzern hierzulande bekannt sein. Beim Klick auf ein entsprechendes Video ist nur die Meldung „Leider ist dieses Video [...] in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da die GEMA die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht eingeräumt hat.“

Hauptproblem bei den Verhandlungen sind augenscheinlich die hohen Forderungen der deutschen Verwertungsgesellschaft, die pro Aufruf eines Musikvideos 13 Cent verlangt. Da Google diese Summe durch simple Werbeeinnahmen nicht decken kann, muss eine andere Lösung her. Statt nachzugeben fing die GEMA während der Debatte jedoch einen Rechtsstreit an und verklagte den Konzern YouTube, da rund 10 Videos auf YouTube nicht gesperrt waren. Nun liegen die Gespräche auf dem Trockenen.

Das Internet-Kollektiv Anonymous schaltete sich nun in die Geschehnisse ein und erklärte der GEMA den Krieg. In einem typische Videoclip lässt das Kollektiv eine computergenerierte Stimme verlesen:  „Anonymous empfindet dieses Vorgehen als eine Einschränkung des freien Informationsflusses.  […] Wir haben keine Probleme damit, dass sie versuchen den Plattenfirmen und Künstlern einen Gewinn zu verschaffen. Dabei stehen sie sich aber selbst im Weg und dadurch auch den Künstlern.“ 

Wenn sich das konservative Verhalten der Gesellschaft nicht ändere, sähen sich die Unbekannten gezwungen, „weitere Schritte einzuleiten“. Im Rahmen der sogenannten Operation Gema würde man nun überdies Tools und Skripte verbreiten, mit denen es möglich ist, gesperrte Videos auch in Deutschland zu sehen. 

Zur Zeit ist die Internetseite der GEMA nicht erreichbar. Ursache könnte ein für Anonymous typischer DDoS-Angriff sein, was sich jedoch nicht ohne Zweifel bestätigen lässt. Genauso unsicher ist es, ob die mutmaßliche Attacke von Anonymous die zerstrittene Haltung zwischen YouTube und der GEMA tatsächlich beiseite schaffen kann. 

Quelle: gulli.com


----------



## kenji_91 (20. Juni 2011)

langweilig.
anonymous langweilig
lulzsec langweilig
4chan langweilig
gema sowieso langweilig
guter beitrag. hier hast n keks, weil du wie 100000000000000000000000000000000000000 andere jeden tag einen hacker-angriff postest.
das ist ja ne news....
als ob das nicht in der sammel-news auf pcgh landen würde.


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

Also das gegen die Gema ist echt mal ein guter schlag... denn Künstler müssen selbst bei Auftritten mit ausschließlich selbst komponierten Liedern GEMA zahlen und das ist nicht billig... außerdem kommt durch die Gema nur sehr wenig Restbetrag von Liedern die andere Aufführen zum Autor/Komponist und das ist echt nicht der sinn... GEMA ist eine Institution zur bereicherung des Staates und sonst nichts


----------



## Pas89 (20. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> „Leider ist dieses Video [...] in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da die GEMA die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht eingeräumt hat.“


 Kennt man ja leider in Deutschland. Wenigstens mal eine Aktion, bei der nicht irgendwelche Daten ohne wirklichen Grund gestohlen werden oder einfach aus einer Laune heraus eine Seite lahmgelegt wird. Mal sehen ob die Aktion was bringt, aber schaden wird es vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Adam West (20. Juni 2011)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> langweilig.
> anonymous langweilig
> lulzsec langweilig
> 4chan langweilig
> ...


 
Meine Güte, so schlimm ists nun auch nicht...


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

Bewirken wird dieser Angriff schon was nur muss erauch noch publik werden


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub eben nücht das der Angriff irgend was bewirkt.
Der Gema wird egal sein ob deren Site geht oder nicht.


----------



## Psycho1996 (20. Juni 2011)

Die Seite ist wieder online... 
Meiner Meinung nach bringt bei denen nur so ne Lulz Aktion was... Wenn man die nicht komplett auseinandernimmt, machen die garnichts außer ne Anklage gegen Unbekannt einzureichen...

Aber: Ist das echt so, das man auch für eigene (selbst komponierte) Musik, bei Konzerten GEMA zahlt?! Ich finde es schon schlimm genug das man auf Rohlinge, USB-Sticks, Speicherkarten, usw. GEMA zahlt (beim Kauf)


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Juni 2011)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> langweilig.
> anonymous langweilig
> lulzsec langweilig
> 4chan langweilig
> ...


 

Super-dummer Comment, was biste, n Posthunter...?

@ News: finde ich pers. interessant. Endlich mal was "vernünftiges" zwischen den ganzen dummen Aktionen. Man sollte auch ganz klar Lulzsec & Anonymus unterscheiden, die einen sind iwelche dummen Kiddies die mit DOS Attacken rumspammen weils so witzig ist und die anderen haben wenigstens ne Idee dahinter... Auch wenn die Umsetzungen bzw. die Ergebnisse nicht so prall sind...


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, mir eigentlich egal aber die GEMA bedauere ich nicht wirklich 

@the|gamer*

ja, die GEMA ist in dem Punkt sogar schlimmer als die GEZ.

da gab es auch einen Fall der die GEMA verdeutlicht, hier ein dem Link mit  weiterführende links zum Thema

Barbara Clear (Musikerin) verklagt GEMA

Für mich sind das Wegelagerer


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

> Aber: Ist das echt so, das man auch für eigene (selbst komponierte) Musik, bei Konzerten GEMA zahlt?! Ich finde es schon schlimm genug das man auf Rohlinge, USB-Sticks, Speicherkarten, usw. GEMA zahlt (beim Kauf)


 
Ja dass ist leider so ... egal was für ein Konzert/ Auftritt ist und du Geld verlangst... musst ´du gema zahlen... wenn man beim Musikbund ist , da sind glaub i 3 Auftritte GEMA frei... melden muss man sie trotzdem 
Wenn dein Auftritt nur mit Unkostenbeitrag ist musst du keine Gema Zahlen

EDIT: und Gema muss man immer zahlen ob man bei diesen Räubern dabei ist oder nicht


----------



## Psycho1996 (20. Juni 2011)

OK, wir sollten mal bei LulzSec anrufen und sie bitten mal die GEMA auseinander zu nehmen


----------



## rabe08 (20. Juni 2011)

Bierseppi schrieb:


> Also das gegen die Gema ist echt mal ein guter schlag... denn Künstler müssen selbst bei Auftritten mit ausschließlich selbst komponierten Liedern GEMA zahlen und das ist nicht billig... außerdem kommt durch die Gema nur sehr wenig Restbetrag von Liedern die andere Aufführen zum Autor/Komponist und das ist echt nicht der sinn... GEMA ist eine Institution zur bereicherung des Staates und sonst nichts


 
Naja, ob das die Gema groß stört, ich weiß nicht. Wissen die da überhaupt, dass sie eine Webseite haben, son neumodisches Zug, Internet, in 5 Jahren spricht da doch keiner mehr von... 

Ansonsten hast du Recht, bis auf eine Sache: Nicht der Staat profitiert von den Einnahmen der Gema. Die Gema ist in erster Linie eine Umverteilungswerkzeug zu Gunsten der "klassischen" Musik, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das ein Faktor 9, d.h.  eine Aufführung klassischer Musik ist bei der Gema soviel Ausschüttung wert wie 9 Aufführungen "Unterhaltungsmusik". Es muß halt die richtige Kultur gefördert werden. Bohlen finanziert quasi die Berliner Symphoniker.

Danach folgt der zweite Umverteilungsvorgang: Privatradios haben idR eine Playlist von 400 Songs, öffentlich rechtlich ist etwas vielfältiger, so 2000 Songs. Die Playlists zwischen den Privatradios unterscheiden sich kaum. Das war es dann. Die 400 Songs der Privatradios sind Teilmenge der 2000 Songs der ÖRs. Diese 2000 Songs greifen dann den Megaanteil der verbleibenden Gemaausschüttungen ab. Für den Rest bleiben nur Brotkrumen. Hitparaden, Internet etc.pp. finden bei der Gema nicht statt. Wie Du schon zutreffend sagtest, Konzerte bringen keine Gemaausschüttungen sondern kosten den Künstler Geld.


----------



## rabe08 (20. Juni 2011)

Bierseppi schrieb:


> EDIT: und Gema muss man immer zahlen ob man bei diesen Räubern dabei ist oder nicht


 
Das ist nicht so ganz richtig. Wenn Du nur eigene Stücke spielst und nicht die Gema mit der Wahrnehmung Deiner Urheberrechte beauftragt hast, mußt Du natürlich NICHT bezahlen. Die Gema hätte es zwar öfters mal gerne, dass hat aber damit zu tun, dass die Gema keinen Überblick über Ihre Künstler hat und gerne mal an der falschen Stelle Forderungen stellt.


----------



## McClaine (20. Juni 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört sich das alles abgeschafft. Gez, Gema, Zeitarbeit. Alles Abzocke und Betrug der sich hinter dem Staat versteckt und sogar von diesem unterstützt wird. 
Unglaublich sowas und alles geht gegen Menschenrechte und die Freiheit der Menschen. 

GEZ zB... Familie, Frau erzieht die Kinder, Mann arbeitet, hat 1000Eur Netto (obwohl das er jeden Tag Schichtarbeitet, dank sei der Zeitarbeit...) und kommt damit und der Staatlichen hilfe grad so über die Runden um seine 2Kinder groß zu ziehen. Viel Luft für erspartes bleibt nicht und dann kommt so ein Verbrecherverein wie GEZ (ihre nervigen "Agenten" kennt wohl jeder, ihre dreistigkeit sich hinter dem Staat und Gesetzen zu verstecken und das diese sogar Arbeitslose, in Lehre befindliche Kinder, alleinerziehende Mütter und sogar in Studium befindliche junge Menschen, ordentlich zur Kasse bitten...) und berechnet, eher VERLANGT von diesem Mann auch noch 19Eur pro Monat für TV und das öffentlich Rechtliche Programm, dass er nicht einmal im Jahr ansieht...
Der Mann spielt nebenbei noch Gitarre auf kleinen Veranstaltungen, damit er über die Runden kommt, dann kommt der nächste Piratenclub und verlangt Bares. Summa Summarum bleibt dem Mann im Monat 10Eur über, dank den Veranstaltungen, ohne die Abzocker hätte er minderstens 50Eur jeden Monat über.
Bloß als Beispiel 

Ich zahl auch GEZ, für 3 Monate 51Eur oder so und ich sehe niemals ARD, ZDF, im Radio höre ich Antenne Bayern (gehören die auch zu Örchtlichen!?). 
Kurzum, ich finds toll wenn Menschen ( auch wenn man ihre Mittel hierzu hinterfragen muss) sich gegen solch eine Barbarei erheben, ich persönlich hab zwar nichts mit GEMA am Hut, bis auf die nervige Yt Message, aber ich sehe diese Institutionen im gleichen schlechten Licht als wie GEZ, Zeitarbeit usw...


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2011)

@rabe08

danke für die Infos/zusammenfassung


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. Juni 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, mir eigentlich egal aber die GEMA bedauere ich nicht wirklich
> 
> @the|gamer*
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Link, bestätigt mal wieder was für ein Schweineverein das ist.
Das wirft ein besseres licht auf die kriminelle Aktion von Anonymous.


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

Also bei uns in der Marktkapelle ist es jetzt so, die wollten Gema für eine Alte Tradition (Neujahrsanspielen), da gehen wir von haus zu haus und spielen ... es wurde ein Kleiner bericht in die Örtliche Zeitung gestellt und 2 Wochen später lag ein Brieg der Gema im Briefkasten... und wollten geld für sachen, wo wir nicht mal Geld verlangt haben. 
also meiner meinung nach sollte die Gema abgeschafft werden, die bringen nichts und der Künstler/Komponist hat nicht wirklich viel davon


----------



## Aufpassen (20. Juni 2011)

Gema ist nachdem sie für kurze Zeit Up war nun wieder Down.


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

ja genau


----------



## PCuner (20. Juni 2011)

Hab ich doch geschrieben xD


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2011)

@Borkenkaefer

ach das ist noch nichts, die wollen sogar Geld von Kindern 

Gebühren: Gema will an Martinsliedern verdienen - Im Westen - DerWesten

http://www.money-insider.de/2945/st-martin-gema-verlangt-gebuehren-fuer-kopierte-kinderlieder/

http://blog.gema.de/blog/beitrag/ki...ahr-geht-es-nicht-ums-singen/zeit/2011/04/05/ <- kommentare


----------



## Bierseppi (20. Juni 2011)

das hab ich schon gesehen aber danke ...


----------

